
Show HN: Apache Beam with Docker - ecesena
https://github.com/ecesena/docker-beam-flink
======
ecesena
Apache Beam has recently released its first version [1].

I'm following the project with great interest and used it in the past [2].

The project itself is pretty solid despite being so new (not surprisingly, as
it's a spin-off of Google Dataflow). Currently, there's a bit of a lack of
tooling and precise documentation on how to get started.

I've created this docker image (and related starter repo) to deploy a cluster
with Beam and some examples pre-packaged and ready to run. I'll probably write
a bit more extensively in the next days/weeks, showing how to run more complex
examples than just this basic WordCount.

Hope you find this useful!

[1]
[https://beam.incubator.apache.org/beam/release/2016/06/15/fi...](https://beam.incubator.apache.org/beam/release/2016/06/15/first-
release.html)

[2] [http://oscarsdata.github.io/](http://oscarsdata.github.io/)

